# You guys seen these new headlights yet?



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm not sure what to think about them. I feel like they're too busy somehow. Maybe with either one light strip on the top or on the bottom but like that...

We had this new Q3 for small dent repair few weeks ago. The headlights on those are friggin sick! The light strip looks awesome in dark. 

-Mici-


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

I kinda like them with the exception of the 5 individual leds on the bottom. If those could be disabled, or reprogrammed/rewired to work as turn signals, it'd be much better, in my humble opinion.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i love it i would buy a set and strip the tubes and put in my bixenons


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Reminds me of the crystler 300.


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

I actually discovered these headlights earlier this week on eBay and asked the seller for additional info and some more pictures from different angles. When I get them I will post them here if you guys want.
However I'm not really sold yet.
Like someone else mentioned, the extra leds are a bit too much, but maybe they can be easily disabled by cutting a wire or something.
Also, I'm gonna try to see how these will look on my car, using photoshop first.

Honestly I'm only looking to get new headlights because I have halogens and I want to install HIDs.
I will definitely go for the older style oem projector headlights, if I can find a set for a decent price.
I'm not a fan of headlights with leds (i don't like the R8 style or devil eye style) but maybe the lighttubes will look decent and less pimpy than the other aftermarket ones.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I think the light tubes could be either end of the scale. Horrible cheap looking or they could be really really cool. I guess we don't know until we see the actual things installed on someones car. (No, I have not bought my set yet.  )

There are sets of old style projector healights going on ebay (Germany) as an new aftermarket items. I have those from manufacturer "Depo" on my car but I haven't got any clue how good or bad they are. I've been on the driveway with my lights on and so far they look great performance wise. Aftermarket ones are not equipped with all the xenon ballasts and igniters. Originals may and propably will be a tad better perf wise.

-Mici-


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

link to these??!!?


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

Mici said:


> There are sets of old style projector healights going on ebay (Germany) as an new aftermarket items. I have those from manufacturer "Depo" on my car but I haven't got any clue how good or bad they are. I've been on the driveway with my lights on and so far they look great performance wise. Aftermarket ones are not equipped with all the xenon ballasts and igniters. Originals may and propably will be a tad better perf wise.
> 
> -Mici-


OEM projector headlights cost 700-800$ used on Ebay, without ballasts and bulbs. I'm not willing to pay that much for a set of used headlights.


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

The manufacturer of these headlights is SONAR.
Still waiting for more photos from the seller....


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Mici said:


> I think the light tubes could be either end of the scale. Horrible cheap looking or they could be really really cool.
> 
> -Mici-


They are probably same brightness as the ones from Chrysler 200 and or the Ford Edge or Taurus- merely an accent lighting, not a significant light output to be true DRL. again same goes with the LEDs- just like previous re-iteration of other "LED" /projection aftermarkets- not bright to be DRLs

Im still happy with my FK projection headlamps (angel eyes not used) for what it is- using RetroSolutions HID kit.


----------



## LukeV (Mar 12, 2001)

Needs more LEDs...


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Heres the oem style ones:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SCHEINWERFER...udi|Model:A3|Platform:8P1&hash=item2ec04b7604

Here is the light strip ones:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/LTI-Light-Tu...udi|Model:A3|Platform:8P1&hash=item564fe8fefe

-Mici-


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

Mici said:


> Heres the oem style ones:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SCHEINWERFER...udi|Model:A3|Platform:8P1&hash=item2ec04b7604


Only ships to Europe...:what:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

FinderRO said:


> Only ships to Europe...:what:


Email them, usually they will still ship overseas. Most places I have contacted will.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

FinderRO said:


> :laugh:


oh baby
you know exactly what tickles my pickle :screwy::facepalm:


----------



## jenibadarse (Dec 19, 2012)

LMAO :laugh:


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

The vendor that I contacted has not provided me with any more pictures of the headlights but I've found this video. The light tubes seem nice and bright, but I still don't like the leds.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

FinderRO said:


> The vendor that I contacted has not provided me with any more pictures of the headlights but I've found this video. The light tubes seem nice and bright, but I still don't like the leds.


It would be cool to swap out the LEDs for amber ones and put them on the turn signal circuit.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> It would be cool to swap out the LEDs for amber ones and put them on the turn signal circuit.


Not a bad idea, and actually thought thats what those LED's would be or should be for anyways


----------



## 801_Bri (Jun 20, 2008)

There is a seller on eBay now that ships to the US, someone should bite the bullet and buy them!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I would like these more if they did away with the bottom light tube and led's. I really like the top light tube as it seems pretty close to how the facelift lights are now


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

I found this pic.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

blazedani said:


> I found this pic.


 Hmm seeing them there isn't to bad. Need a full front shot. lol


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah, would need more pictures to be convinced. From the video and that picture, they don't seem to be as much toy-like and china-ish than I thought they would look like 100ft away. Hmmm... 

-Mici-


----------



## lord-of-the-rings (Jan 25, 2013)

Here are some  




























Some people have already installed them in France, and it looks quite good but it would be better with the leds being used as a marker


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

They're ok, those leds :thumbdown: if they redid them without the LEDs then maybe.


----------



## 801_Bri (Jun 20, 2008)

lord-of-the-rings said:


> Here are some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Any night pictures?


----------



## rickster128 (Jan 22, 2013)

Does anyone know the US dealer to contact for these?


----------



## lord-of-the-rings (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm waiting for some nigh pics, but I wil probably buy some, I will post some pictures if I do so.


----------



## lexluthor (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah the LEDs on these are an overkill. I mean the new lightbars are what is replacing the LEDs and for some reason they threw them all in there..odd.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

My guess for LTI and LED is that they haven't passed the approvals with those LTI's so they had to throw in the LED's for day-lights. Not sure but that could be the reason for complicated looks.

-Mici-


----------



## lord-of-the-rings (Jan 25, 2013)

@ Mici: That would be a good reason... But audi is allowed to use lightbar as daylights, so I don't know why would the chinese manufacturers not be allowed to do the same.
I will upload some new pictures next week


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe because the chinese ones are not as bright as OEM.


----------



## lord-of-the-rings (Jan 25, 2013)

Here is another picture :










Pictures of these headlights by night coming soon


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

It's been a few nights. Where are the pics? :laugh: I'm dying to see.

-Mici-


----------



## sethroid (Apr 19, 2012)

Mici said:


> It's been a few nights. Where are the pics? :laugh: I'm dying to see.
> 
> -Mici-


We need a drive-by video to truly check them out


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

NYCameron said:


> oh baby
> you know exactly what tickles my pickle :screwy::facepalm:


Exactly. Or...


----------



## lord-of-the-rings (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry im a bit late


----------



## ChunkyCkn (Mar 16, 2004)

They look pretty nice. I just ordered a set of these this morning as well.
Can't wait to install them.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Not bad, they're different and that is what I like. Not all have to be the same.

Just like on TT forums UK, people seem te be so purists about OEM stuff that everything else is just wrong. To me, there are billion of TT's that are bone stock looking and that is enough reason to chance the appearance.

:thumbup: From me for all the people who have bought these. I'm trying to stay away from this but if I see a good deal on these, I might jump in. 

-Mici-


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

sigh too bad nothing for peopel who already have HIDs


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> sigh too bad nothing for people who already have HIDs


I love my HID's but wouldn't mind something like the newer style. But then again all the new cars are going to have it so mine will be unique in its own sense haha


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I love my HID's but wouldn't mind something like the newer style. But then again all the new cars are going to have it so mine will be unique in its own sense haha


In five years the HID headlights on prefacelift A3s are going to be considered classic and people will be modding newer cars to look more like them. I love the look of my OEM headlights - clean and functional.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

toastedzen said:


> Exactly. Or...


That's from Automan right? That show was on in something like 1982 for less than a season and I remember he had a sidekick, a little light that he called "cursor."

That was the Sh!t when I was 9.


----------



## bcaudi (Jan 30, 2013)

ceese said:


> In five years the HID headlights on prefacelift A3s are going to be considered classic and people will be modding newer cars to look more like them. I love the look of my OEM headlights - clean and functional.


This. At first I wanted nothing more than to switch to some fancy LED DRL pattern lamps, but the more I've thought about making the change from my Xenons, the more I keep coming back to keeping them. They're so sharp.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

bcaudi said:


> This. At first I wanted nothing more than to switch to some fancy LED DRL pattern lamps, but the more I've thought about making the change from my Xenons, the more I keep coming back to keeping them. They're so sharp.


Exactly. I mean would ya just look at it.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ppronto how come u dont add me on fb  im sad


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> ppronto how come u dont add me on fb  im sad


What? I has no friend requests?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> ppronto how come u dont add me on fb  im sad


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> ppronto how come u dont add me on fb  im sad


Want me to kick him out of the group? I will flex my e-muscles :vampire:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

brb, gonna go throw up now.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

:thumbup:



Ponto said:


> Exactly. I mean would ya just look at it.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

lord-of-the-rings said:


> Sorry im a bit late


I like seeing them on an actual owner's ride. If they just were not so busy, with the LED on the bottom and everything shoved in there. The tubes look fresh. Did you wire them so that the LED were not on (bottom picture)?



ceese said:


> That's from Automan right? That show was on in something like 1982 for less than a season and I remember he had a sidekick, a little light that he called "cursor."
> 
> That was the Sh!t when I was 9.


Exactly. I knew someone would pick up on it. Oh, and I was 4 



ceese said:


> In five years the HID headlights on prefacelift A3s are going to be considered classic and people will be modding newer cars to look more like them. I love the look of my OEM headlights - clean and functional.


If I had the OEM HID lights then I may not have changed mine out. I had thought of making the fog lights the driving lights (I drive around with them on as it is now) in the way that Ponto has them in Canada. I do see where you are coming from. I just don't want my car in any way looking like a *shudder* BMW. In any way whatsoever.


----------



## nefkntym (Aug 4, 2010)

I think these lights look great. If I was to get them, I would either disable the bottom LEDs or swap them for amber and use as turns. I would add some laminex or something to the sides, because I like amber sides. 

For the bi-xexons, I think the the high beams suck. They did on my 05 S4, they did on '10 A4, and they do on my current 07 A3. They high beams on my old B5 S4 were great, and the ones my 03 A4 Avant are amazing, that is because they are not xenon.

Loosing the xenon high beam is kind of a good thing in my eyes, the only downfall for me would be loosing AFS, that is a deal breaker for me because it is one my favorite features or my A3.


----------



## NY TDI (Mar 23, 2012)

They have these for facelift models also (2009+). That's kind of a big deal, because there haven't been any aftermarket projectors for facelift cars. So for folks like me, 2013 A38P w/ Halogens , there were only three choices.

1) Live with it
2) Retrofit OEM Xenons
3) Put XENONS in your reflector lamp

Now that we can install Aftermarker projectors, there's hope for us facelift guys.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NY TDI said:


> They have these for facelift models also (2009+). That's kind of a big deal, because there haven't been any aftermarket projectors for facelift cars. So for folks like me, 2013 A38P w/ Halogens , there were only three choices.
> 
> 1) Live with it
> 2) Retrofit OEM Xenons
> ...


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Talk about necroposting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

clashofhope said:


> Talk about necroposting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I didn't even notice his from the dead bump


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

2007 A3

Headlamp LEDs are home-made/installed since 2008... The Lower LEDs have since been replaced with Philips LED8 in 2011. 175k no issues.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone use Halos?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

everfresh59 said:


> Anyone use Halos?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bmwho? 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

everfresh59 said:


> Anyone use Halos?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I feel like they only belong on sport bikes and BMWs.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I feel like they only belong on sport bikes and BMWs.


YUP.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> I feel like they only belong on sport bikes and BMWs.


Agreed. But sometimes....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Not sure if serious...

I sure hope not. Why buy an Audi if you want it to look like a bmw. 

The first one is sorta ok since its only single rounds. But still I would never want to be associated with bmws... my buddy has an M3... we give him a hard time all the time.


POPPIN YO CALLIN BIRCHES.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Not sure if serious...
> 
> I sure hope not. Why buy an Audi if you want it to look like a bmw.
> 
> ...


Still gotta retort!










I'm no BMW fan either... (except for the M1  ) but come on... you can't sit there and tell me that this doesn't look good. I would love to try the lights from the OP, but those LEDs are overkill... and they kinda look cheap.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

EWWWW

I am sorry, you may like that. But that car looks hideous to me. Way to much going on, ****ty mesh grills, the rings are way to slanted backwards, the bmwho headlights, all those holes in the hood... BMWho rings and LED strips at the bottom... trying way to hard. 

It's like a much more expensive version of the walmart people cars who stick on every chrome attachment they can buy. :sly:

the intercooler is fine, it means business... but the rest....

I think i threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ponto said:


> EWWWW
> 
> I am sorry, you may like that. But that car looks hideous to me. Way to much going on, ****ty mesh grills, the rings are way to slanted backwards, the bmwho headlights, all those holes in the hood... BMWho rings and LED strips at the bottom... trying way to hard.
> 
> ...


Don't care for the ricer mods, just the lights. I think I'm gonna try the single angel eyes at some point... should look nice with the cupra lip and blacked out grill. To each his own I guess...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

everfresh59 said:


> Don't care for the ricer mods, just the lights. I think I'm gonna try the single angel eyes at some point... should look nice with the cupra lip and blacked out grill.* To each his own I guess...*


Exactly so its all good! hah :beer:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

tiptronic said:


> 2007 A3
> 
> Headlamp LEDs are home-made/installed since 2008... The Lower LEDs have since been replaced with Philips LED8 in 2011. 175k no issues.


I forget now, did you wire in a resistor for the headlight leds, or did they come as a module all ready to install?

I'm thinking about swapping brighter leds into my A5 style headlights, but am not up to speed on led circuits...


----------



## a3onfire (Apr 21, 2012)

this headlights work on 2010 models too ? :sly:


----------

